# .I enlisted in the Marines!



## Jae1297 (Jul 6, 2018)

After 3 years of thinking (15-18years of age) I have decided to enlist in the United States Marine Corps. I swore in at meps today and got a 68 on the asvab and a 102 GT Score. I have 20/20 vision, no drug or alcohol history, no physical limitations, no surgeries, never broken a bone in my body. Is it possible to get a 3 point ASVAB waiver for a shot at Recon? If so, what would the steps be? If not , what path would you recommend to raise my asvab score ? - Semper Fi from a poolee


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 6, 2018)

Question ....

If you swore in at MEPS today, then you have already chosen an MOS, yes?


----------



## Teufel (Jul 6, 2018)

Welcome. There is a waiver for everything.


----------



## Grunt (Jul 6, 2018)

Welcome aboard! I wish you the best of success....


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 7, 2018)

Their is a waiver for everything accept death and RE4 reenlistment codes...

Welcome and good luck!


----------



## Jae1297 (Jul 7, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Question ....
> 
> If you swore in at MEPS today, then you have already chosen an MOS, yes?


No Sir, I have chosen my top 3 choices and all of us at meps who swore into the marine corps signed a 4 Year active duty and 4 year reserve contract.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 7, 2018)

Jae1297 said:


> No Sir, I have chosen my top 3 choices and all of us at meps who swore into the marine corps signed a 4 Year active duty and 4 year reserve contract.




Hey bro, just FYI...in future please upper case the M and C in "Marine Corps"...out of respect for our Fallen. Thanks and good luck.


----------



## Jae1297 (Jul 7, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Hey bro, just FYI...in future please upper case the M and C in "Marine Corps"...out of respect for our Fallen. Thanks and good luck.


Understood.


----------



## busyworks (Jul 7, 2018)

Jae1297 said:


> No Sir, I have chosen my top 3 choices and all of us at meps who swore into the marine corps signed a 4 Year active duty and 4 year reserve contract.


Sounds like you signed an open contract.


----------



## Hacksaw0621 (Jul 7, 2018)

No it’s literally a DEP contract saying that you’ll show up to PT and not do drugs in the DEP now he will choose his assigned job field contract .I don’t have my job requirements in front of me currently but I can give you an answer on Monday


----------



## Jae1297 (Jul 9, 2018)

Hacksaw0621 said:


> No it’s literally a DEP contract saying that you’ll show up to PT and not do drugs in the DEP now he will choose his assigned job field contract .I don’t have my job requirements in front of me currently but I can give you an answer on Monday


Thank you Sir!


----------



## Hacksaw0621 (Jul 9, 2018)

Program Code HZ(Recon)- Requires 105 GT no waivers


----------



## Jae1297 (Jul 10, 2018)

Hacksaw0621 said:


> Program Code HZ(Recon)- Requires 105 GT no waivers


Well shit, Thanks for the info sir!


----------

